# Recommend me an entry-level DSLR please



## Ocara-Jacob (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, I'm getting ready to get my first DSLR and I'd like to know what specific camera you guys think I should get. I'm trying to keep the budget below $750, and I'd prefer to buy a new camera. Thanks in advance for any advice and help you can give.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 1, 2013)

For 750 you can actually get a new professional camera. The pentax k5 should do you really well. Moreso as its weather proof.

Push your budget down to the pentax k-x (what i have) or the k-r for about 4-600ish, you can spend the extra on another lens, or a bag, tripod or what ever.

Specs wise there isnt anything comparable to my k-x below the 1000 dollar mark (k5, k7 and other pentax/samsung cameras)


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh I meant my whole budget including an extra lens, as being $750. Probably should have made that clear.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 1, 2013)

Even then, a weather proof kit lens, and a pentax k5 body should get you around there 

The kr and kx for much less


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Apr 2, 2013)

Alright, thanks


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd recommend picking up and holding a camera from Canon, Nikon and Sony to see which you prefer in hand. There's not much of a difference in the cameras in that price range; however, I'd recommend one of those 3 brands as you'll not be as limited if you decide to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 2, 2013)

I would rather see you with a low count used camera with lens, much better camera for the same money.

Some are selling damn good cameras with less than 2,000 pictures through them for less than half price.
Also don't get stuck with the MP count, go with feel, features and finally price. I see D90 Nikons going for $550 with a lens, even saw a D200 for the same price with a lens.

If your learning get into the game so you learn what you like, flip what you have then get what you like. Starting new you will never get what you paid for, starting used you will or at least very close to that amount.

My 2c


----------



## Tang (Apr 8, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> Even then, a weather proof kit lens, and a pentax k5 body should get you around there
> 
> The kr and kx for much less



If he was going to go Pentax I'd pick up the K30 over the K5, at least for a beginner. I doubt a newbie would miss the top LCD and the improvements to the autofocus and live view performance make it more than a great choice for a beginner. He could get a full kit for under $750, easily. 

Nrrfed and soliloquy, champions of Pentax!


----------



## Wretched (Apr 9, 2013)

The 700D will be out soon. Should be fine as a starter


----------



## Dehumanized (Apr 13, 2013)

Got the Canon Rebel T3i (600D) with 18-55mm kit lens! great camera, sufficient lens. Getting the 50mm f/1.4 soon aswell, hence not getting the 650D. Barely any difference, at least not for the things I'm shooting.. 7D seems boss, but it's pricey for a beginner and it comes without a lense which means you can probably buy a pretty nice set of guitars for that price ^^


----------



## rekab (Apr 16, 2013)

Might check out the Sony A33 or A55.. They are available with lenses used in excellent condition for your budget. Might not be quite as high end as your thinking, but it's quite user friendly. I've got an A350 (2009ish) and an A33 (2011/2012ish) I find that the guys who photograph for me at work get used to it quickly even if they've not used a DSLR before. The A33 can be had for around $400 with a lens and is compatible with plenty of A Mount Minolta lenses that offer super bang for the buck. 

PS- Take this as you will. Just letting you know what's worked great for me as an amateur newb in the DSLR world. I'm still not great at dslr photography as a whole. I sell on eBay for a living and I'm best at the "stock photo" type work where as I struggle with most everything else lol


----------



## Bevo (Apr 20, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that, the T3I has been around in one form or another for some time.

Join our challenge so you can get some practice!


----------

